# Announcing My Windows Vista Lite



## Abdullahamir (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi I Am Introducing My New Windows Vista Lite Soon I Will Give Download Links.this Window Is Specially Designed For Lite Pc Here Are The Specifications

Cpu Requirement

256 Mb Ram 
400 Mhz Processor
And Supported Graphic Card To Enable Aero Theme

Here Are All Removed Things From This Version

                                 *acessories*
1.accessbility
2.mobility Centre
3.snipping Tool
4.speech Support
5.system Information
6.welcome Centre

                                      *drivers*
1.printers
2.q Logic Fibre Channel Adapter
3.scanners

                                       *games*
1.all Games Are Removed

                           *hardware Support*
1.fax Support
2.internet Small Computer Interface (isci)
3.printer Support
4.smart Card
5.windows Mobility Device Centre

                                 *languages*
1.all Languages Are Removed

                                 *multimedia*
1.media Centre
2.movie And Dvd Maker
3.sample Pictures
4.screen Savers
5.wallpapers
6.sound Recorder
7.windows Media Samples 

                                  *network*
1.connect To A Network Projector
2.file And Printer Sharing (server)
3.msn Installer
4.remote Desktop And Assistance
5.remote Desktop Client
6.windows Mail

                                            *services*
1.application Experience
2.diagnostics
3.error Reporting
4.offline Files
5.remote Registry
6.windows Remote Management
7.windows Search (this Doesent Mean That You Cant Search)

                                             *system*
1.bitlocker Drive Encryption
2.help
3.manual Install(setup.exe)
4.microsoft Agent
5.natural Language
6.parental Controls
7.security Centre
8.sync Centre
9.tablet Pc
10.windows Backup
11.windows Defender
12.windows Easy Transfer
13.windows Sat(performance Index)
14.zip Folder

I Hope That U Will Enjoy This Great Windows Release

The Setup Is Fully Automatic Just U Have To Select Ur Partition And Windows Will Install In 10 To 15 Mins

And Soon I Will Give Screen Shots Also


----------



## acousticlemur (Dec 13, 2007)

why get rid of networking?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it not called pirateing if you post links to a downloadable copy of vista?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Dec 13, 2007)

No warez please.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 13, 2007)

As long as you post something that modifies an existing DVD it's fine. Once warez get posted this thread is gone.


----------

